# 320 whp ABA....



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

Yes its true.....no its not built...its not forged...it just is
200 whp at 10psi
320 whp at 25psi








It took a while..and stand alone..but i finaly did it


----------



## bharry07 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: 320 whp ABA.... (Salsa GTI)*

awesome!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: 320 whp ABA.... (bharry07)*

full specs in a few min








this was just today........been a long road


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Awesome
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Weak


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_Weak

















LOL








Vid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page
1999 OBD2 ABA …….
Completely Stock Lower End
German OBD1 Autotech 270 camshaft with TT adjustable cam Gear
E-Bay under drive pulley
My Home built MK4 short runner intake manifold
034efi stage 1C 
034 motorsports coil
Delphi 85# low imp injectors
Stacked Victor Rienz head gaskets and ARP non undercut head studs
PSI cast exhaust manifold with external waste gate flange
Tial 38mm waste gate with 10psi spring. plumbed in stainless back into the down pipe pre cat…..
Turbonetics T3/TO4B “S” trim turbo with a stage 2 exhaust wheel in a .63 5 bolt exhaust housing
Air pressure regulator as a boost controller 23-25 psi of Boost
3” Stainless down pipe into 3 inch exhaust with cat welded around it..(for Looks)
18” long magnaflow center resonator…magnaflow muffler into duel outlet exhaust tip
Paint matched G60 valve cover 
2.5” stainless intercooler piping into 2.5 in and out front mount intercooler..(painted Black) core measuring 3”x7”x19” 
NGK BREK8EIX spark plugs gapped at .026
Using an 02A trans with an Autotech Wavetrac Diff and a Spec Stage 3 Clutch and 11lb flywheel
_Modified by Salsa GTI at 8:49 PM 10-7-2009_


_Modified by Salsa GTI at 8:51 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmmm.I was hoping for more.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

Watch the vid..see the smoke from the turbo..LOL
it needs help.....but it's still fast


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ha.I got faith.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

jeeezz....ITS ABOUT TIME DAVID!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

sooo...gonna get a REAL turbo now?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_jeeezz....ITS ABOUT TIME DAVID!

Thanks.......
Perhaps a proper turbo....
This one has many miles from me...and god knows from others..it was only 340.00 3 years ago..so its all good


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

ball bearing time....


----------



## VW_NUT (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Nice numbers from a 2.0slow!!


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (VW_NUT)*

Good job. Watch the stock pistons at that power level-- and I'm not talking out of my ass, but from experience.


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (Mark Morris)*

great numbers for a stock ABA bottom end! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (martytime)*


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

needs more timing up top past 4500
and valve springs..as they are stock 94 obd1 springs on my at 270 cam....








and more boost.....time for the 4 bar map sensor


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

i can't believe I've still never been taken for a ride in this....








Wicked #'s Dave... Good ****!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Livin' Astro)*

stop by..i'll give you a ride...just bring a Sars mask...as it smokes like the devil


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_needs more timing up top past 4500
and valve springs..as they are stock 94 obd1 springs on my at 270 cam....








and more boost.....time for the 4 bar map sensor










Stock valve train!?Damn


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

sounds like th valves are hanging open after 6000


----------



## dub101 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Salsa GTI)*

Great job!!! And on a stock motor with stacked gaskets!! That rocks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Look at the peak at 4600... mmmm 8valve. I bet your 20v cant do that!!! lol
I wanna see a pic of your intake. I have a full aeg intake on my aba head and was wondering how you made a sri out of it. 
Stan


_Modified by dub101 at 2:43 AM 10-10-2009_


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (dub101)*


----------



## jettadrvr94 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: 320 whp ABA.... (Salsa GTI)*

Amazing! Congrats.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: 320 whp ABA.... (jettadrvr94)*

more tuning and more power to come


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 320 whp ABA.... (Salsa GTI)*

Finally! ....








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the only person who has such a similar setup








Great numbers but I think your made 330wtq







that rounds up.
What did you get your overall timing to be?
Now its about time you add meth and go to 30psi and hit 350whp








Well..alteast that is my goal on the stock head.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: 320 whp ABA.... (GTijoejoe)*

Bah when i change out the map sensor i'll do 30 without that crap


----------



## dub101 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: 320 whp ABA.... (Salsa GTI)*

sweet manifold!! I likey. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: 320 whp ABA.... (dub101)*

inside pic


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

Nice numbers! Gotta love the ABA! It was my first turbo motor.
I would love to see what your setup would do on a T3/T04E 50 TRIM. 
I had the same turbo on my ABA, though it was a Super-S, and had a stage 1 wheel. It spooled hella quick, but lacked top end (IMO). Must be pretty nice with the stage 2. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

a better turbo would be nice...perhaps a GTK 350.....if i had the money it would be done


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

salsa move down here already faggo. There's tons of smug kids with evo's that need lessons!!!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_salsa move down here already faggo. There's tons of smug kids with evo's that need lessons!!!








But, isn't it state law that all Evo's in FL have like 600hp


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ya..I guess but then again where i live if mommy and daddy don't pay you don't play


----------



## mk2jerm (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

dear god. thats unholy.


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

OMFG u rok.
lol.
25psi on the stock block????? never thought I would see that, nor do i think its safe to try.... right? i mean... isnt it? guys...??








BTW, are you running a bov or dv? sounded almost like a bov.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*

Are those pics old? Why are you still running the Dizzy with 1C?


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: 320 whp ABA.... (Salsa GTI)*

nice


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

yes i need new pics of the engine...its the same..other than no stupid maff no wires on the dist....dist is still there tho


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

haha, classy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

I'm rebuilding my turbo now...
and Sending the 034 out for a 4 bar map sensor..then 350whp on stock internals....first new valve springs....thay are stock and pissed off


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_350whp on stock internals....


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

winter is comming.......and My mind is back on Florida....
I'm making every effort to make this my LAST PA WINTER>................


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

lies


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

no lies.....seriously........there is frost on my cars....F this.....I'm delettering the truck Getting a Jeep Wrangler "98" or newer..and a trailer for Kayaks and Signs.........and stuff...I wish I could Pick up my house and garage and move it to south florida..Gulf coast...........and be Warm...forever


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

dont be a sissy dave excellent numbers how are you liking the 034 setup?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_I wish I could Pick up my house and garage and move it to south florida..Gulf coast...........and be Warm...forever

You can, call these guys....


----------



## ROBKIDWELL (Feb 28, 2007)

Ive got some TT hd valve springs. i Can hook you up with a good price. Brand new.


----------



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (ROBKIDWELL)*

1.8t exhaust valve springs drop right in.. still singles but have more lift and less coil bind than aba singles. have them in an obd1 head right now, head is waiting to be installed


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (ROBKIDWELL)*

hit me on IM....and if I use 20v springs..you can be certin they will be in a 20v head


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_hit me on IM....and if I use 20v springs..you can be certin they will be in a 20v head










you're not allowed to do that


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

also was this on pump?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

yes, maybe had to th AC on too. hahah


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

pansy!


----------



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

u wont


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (gtvento13)*

yes on 93 pump gas...to thosethat dyno onrace fuel...Your just fooling yourself...unless its a drag car...on a street car why is my question..ditto to the folks that crank the boost just for a dyno number....that dyno chart is my low boost..AKA waste gate spring...and high boost..AKA air pressure regulator controlled by the rear defog switch....
I love the 034... I like all stand alone..well not a big fan of SDS...for the fact that it does not read a 60-2 wheel...other than that that is nice also...I'm a huge suporter of Megasquirt as well....I'm going to have the turbo rebuilt and reun at 350 wheel....I also need to R&R the lowerend..just to get rid of the wrist pin noise i got when i melted the head...OOOps....the dyno is on my smoking ass turbo...watch the vid...and the noisy piston in #4....so 350 will be easy as pie with all things happy..and by happy i mean valve springs and a used lower end


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

get some dual sport valve springs thats what im running in my set up. its great i redline at 8500...







im going to be wiring up megasquirt this weekend cant wait for standalone. im excited to see what it can do seeing your good luck with standalone in general


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_yes on 93 pump gas...to thosethat dyno onrace fuel...Your just fooling yourself...unless its a drag car...on a street car why is my question..ditto to the folks that crank the boost just for a dyno number....that dyno chart is my low boost..AKA waste gate spring...and high boost..AKA air pressure regulator controlled by the rear defog switch....
I love the 034... I like all stand alone..well not a big fan of SDS...for the fact that it does not read a 60-2 wheel...other than that that is nice also...I'm a huge suporter of Megasquirt as well....I'm going to have the turbo rebuilt and reun at 350 wheel....I also need to R&R the lowerend..just to get rid of the wrist pin noise i got when i melted the head...OOOps....the dyno is on my smoking ass turbo...watch the vid...and the noisy piston in #4....so 350 will be easy as pie with all things happy..and by happy i mean valve springs and a used lower end










get a t04e 50trim and you'll reach that number a lil easier, its just an overall higher flowing/more efficient compressor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to pump gas only! (although i will be running w/m)


----------



## shannonekermans (Oct 9, 2007)

did you do any work on the head at all?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (shannonekermans)*

no head work...removed stock cam and lifters and installed my cam and lifetes from my old head....that head i port matched and smoothed the radiouses..just basic smoothing and blending for better flow.....but that head died an ugly death..I'll have to post pics of it


----------

